# Remington SPR310S



## Springerguy (Sep 10, 2003)

Anyone out there own a Remington SPR310S? My son is becoming an avid trapshooter and I don't want to spend a fortune for a trapshooting gun and this model sounds like an o/u that could be used for both trapshooting and hunting -although it might be a bit heavy for upland game. He currently shoots an 870 but after a couple of rounds the kick can be a bit much. I think Remington is re-branding the gun, it's made in Turkey and previously sold under Baikal. I'm curious if the gun is dependable and if the sporting clay model has reduced recoil.

thanks


----------

